# Sick of bait and switch surge



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I keep having my app tell me I get surge on my next ride and then I don't get it. When I call support they tell me that they "can confirm there was no surge on the ride" yet I deliberately drove through the surge cloud to get the surge and the app told me that I was guaranteed surge on the next ride. When I called support last time they told me even though there was no surge on the ride, they would credit my account anyways. But no credit was put on my account. 

It really pisses me off that Uber randomly just doesn't pay out surge and their support agents just lie all the time.

It is very deflating when I am told I will get $8.75 on the next ride or $15 on the next ride, and then not to get it. I know some of you have gotten it with screenshots but I also don't enjoy dicking around with "support" or the idiotic robots that keep asking me 100 times to say my issue and "I didn't understand, please try again. Try explaining your issue, for instance, by saying, 'I need to know more about Covid-19'". Who calls Uber driver support because they want to know about Covid-19??? I think the AI only ever connects me to a human when I start yelling.

I shouldn't have to spend longer calling support to get properly paid than the ride itself takes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just had this happen the last time I drove. Contacted support twice about it which resulted in nothing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I keep having my app tell me I get surge on my next ride and then I don't get it. When I call support they tell me that they "can confirm there was no surge on the ride" yet I deliberately drove through the surge cloud to get the surge and the app told me that I was guaranteed surge on the next ride. When I called support last time they told me even though there was no surge on the ride, they would credit my account anyways. But no credit was put on my account.
> 
> It really pisses me off that Uber randomly just doesn't pay out surge and their support agents just lie all the time.
> 
> ...


Start recording your screen and when it shows a surge and you don't get one contact your state attorney with the evidence or find a good class action lawsuit attorney.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I keep having my app tell me I get surge on my next ride and then I don't get it. When I call support they tell me that they "can confirm there was no surge on the ride" yet I deliberately drove through the surge cloud to get the surge and the app told me that I was guaranteed surge on the next ride. When I called support last time they told me even though there was no surge on the ride, they would credit my account anyways. But no credit was put on my account.
> 
> It really pisses me off that Uber randomly just doesn't pay out surge and their support agents just lie all the time.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had this happen a boatload of times back when I could carry surges while riding with only connect on and going to an area I know would be short rides. There would be some glitch that would knock my sticky surge off and I'd call support and send screenshots. I mean, to me, If it says X amount of surge next ride I should get that, especially if I didn't log off or change any preferences. A coupled times I told them that's called bait and switch which is illegal and eventually they payed me but I had to keep responding to their messages and not letting it go.

You make a good point in that they make it so hard to get paid correctly that it's not even worth the time usually. I'm gonna spend a half hour on the phone during prime time for a few bucks? Of course not and they know that. If I didn't do so well with tips and therefore still do better than most drivers, especially the non English speaking ones I might waste my time doing it anyways. Hey, maybe I'll sit in the airport queue and do it since I'll have time. 🤣🤣🤣


----------

